# San Jose Del Cabo



## Brindacool (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi, Can you tell me how I can find/arrange shared accommodation in San Jose Del Cabo? You have any contact phone no. or website address?
I am new to the city and intend to stay for at least a year. Thanks. Brinda


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You are aware the ( FMM ) tourist permit is good for only 180 days, if planning to live in Mexico for a year would mean you would have to leave the country and get a new FMM for another 180 days.......

And you can not work on an FMM........


----------



## Brindacool (Sep 9, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> You are aware the ( FMM ) tourist permit is good for only 180 days, if planning to live in Mexico for a year would mean you would have to leave the country and get a new FMM for another 180 days.......
> 
> And you can not work on an FMM........


Sir, or Madam, Did anything you wrote help to answer my question? Thanks for the immig advice. I know this already.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Gee, sorry, I was just making sure you knew the rules and regulations before you spent a lot of money coming from GB, here is a site that may help you: 
baja sur pisos en alquiler - craigslist
There should be plenty of jobs in the Zona Rosa area of Cabo for 20 year old cool girls.......suerte


----------

